# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation > Picture Archives >  Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Fall 2003)

## John R

Spotted this lonly bird while on my hollies...

----------


## John R

We were but 3 feet from this beast.

----------


## JRS

Here's what happens when you let a 3 year old hold your camera. Unfortunately I left the motor-drive on, so I ended up with 6 of these!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *JRS said:* 
> Here's what happens when you let a 3 year old hold your camera. Unfortunately I left the motor-drive on, so I ended up with 6 of these!



If it were more in focus it would've been a great shot.  Just remind next time "arm's length"!  :D

----------


## hcjilson

Bailey is a Leader Dog in training from East Tennessee. He is being trained by Optiboarder 
Roy Ferguson. On a recent trip to Cape Cod I attempted to round out his education by fixing him up with a couple loose women. That picture will follow. His introduction to salt water was photographed by  the father of the floozie's. It was great to see the lad having fun!

hj

----------


## keithbenjamin

My wife has taken a liking to dressing ours for seasonal/holiday shots (don't tell PETA). :D

----------


## hcjilson

As promised!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Great pics, Harry!  The flower pic reminds me of the many "antler" pics we have of my nephew's dog.  We had to hold her for the pic or she would tear the antlers to smithereens!

----------


## hcjilson

after playing with the tennis ball for an hour or so before their swim and go fetch antics. Bailey was 100% puppy during the entire time. Roy gave us all a remarkable demonstration. He put the "leader jersey" on Bailey and told him he was now working. Roy proceeded to walk back and forth in front of the other 2 dogs. Bailey never left his side or broke stride, even when the other 2 dogs tried to play with Bailey. The tennis ball in the picture was thrown in front of Bailey while he was walking with Roy. Bear in mind this was the same ball he had been chasing all morning. Bailey never deviated from his path with Roy or paid any attention to the ball. He is really something special. 

Last week I told my wife she would bond with Bailey even though she would be seeing him for less than 4 waking hours during the weekend.(She is a nurse and working 2 12 hour shifts over the weekend)We had to leave early in the morning to get to a meeting in Providence and Bailey thought it would be a good idea to say goodbye to Sue by going in and waking her up for that purpose. She actually got up laughing. She was sad to see him go as was I. The sadness, however, is tempered by the knowledge that Bailey will be someones bridge to independence.

hj

----------


## Thomas

This is fun, everyone takes such great photos.
I like to do a little Macrophotography sometimes.
This is a Dragonfly that likes cruisin' his territory around the backyard clothesline.

----------


## keithbenjamin

Very Cool!

----------


## Billy Brock

THOMAS, ABSOLUTELY  REMARKABLE ! !

B

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Thomas,
That Dragonfly pic is too fabulous!  I think it is my new fav!:D

----------


## Sean

:drop:

----------


## Thomas

Thank you all for the great comments.
It encourages me to post one more.
I took this shot this past Wednesday, this guy being too big for the lizards to eat was able to just relax on the Hibiscus and enjoy the Florida sunshine.  :Cool:

----------


## Steve Machol

Thomas, what do you use to take those shots?  They're great!

----------


## Suzy W

Amazing pictures Thomas!
Keep them coming.

Suzy

----------


## Robert Wagner

I hope this works (still learning how to insert picture)

----------


## Thomas

> *Steve Machol said:* 
> Thomas, what do you use to take those shots?  They're great!


Thank you Steve!
I used a Nikon F3HP with a 55mm Nikkor Micro Lens.
My wife and I take pictures together all the time and have a "few shots" we can be proud of. We get alot of enjoyment out of it and like the reactions we get from people viewing our photos.

Thank you all for your compliments.
:cheers:

----------


## keithbenjamin

Sorry, but as a proud papa, I couldn't help myself. :D

----------


## Steve Machol

Congratulations Keith! :)

----------


## jofelk

Here are two pictures of the Cape May, NJ, Delaware Bay . These were taken at the same spot on the bay and about the same time of night, 2 weeks apart.

----------


## jofelk

One more of Cape May, NJ sunset.

----------


## jofelk

One more and I am done.(this is fun) This is my hometown, Bethlehem,PA.  Although there is a picture of the steel home office, the steel no longer exists. They went from a high of 30,000 employees in Bethlehem to ZERO!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Thomas, another great pic!

Keith, lovely baby boy!  Looks like he was smiling, too!  Congrats!

Jofelk, my mom used to work for Bethlehem Steel in Baltimore way before I was born.

----------


## Thomas

Sunset on Honeymoon Island,FL.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *Thomas said:* 
> Sunset on Honeymoon Island,FL.



Now that's a sunset I could curl up in!

----------


## Shutterbug

Got this on a recent trip to Colorado.

Shutterbug

----------


## Shutterbug

Oooops - that didn't work.   Here it is again

shutterbug

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Great pic, Shutterbug!  But, what is it?  A fungi??

----------


## Shutterbug

> *Cindy Hamlin said:* 
> Great pic, Shutterbug!  But, what is it?  A fungi??


Yes, some kind of fungi.  Too cool to walk by  :0)

shutterbug

----------


## jofelk

A picture of the mothballed Bethlehem Steel blast furnaces. The steel produced here built about 2/3 of the New York city skyline, the Golden Gate Bridge, numerous world war battle ship guns and the artillery used in the guns.

----------


## jofelk

Sorry this was not to be posted!

----------


## Mikef

How do you post a pic.  Explain it to me like my I.Q. is 70!  It's really 75?

----------


## hcjilson

the test forum and try it. Use any digital photo or scan that you have and play around.If you still are having problems post it in the help forum and maybe./....just maybe.....a friendly moderator will help you along.....if and ONLY if the moderator knows how to do it!
hj

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Mikef,
1.  You start a new thread.

2.  Than you click on the browse button at the Attach File section at the bottom of the posting thread box.

**Files must be saved as gif, jpg, png, txt, zip, jpeg, doc, xls, pdf, ppt, wav, rtf and not more than 110,000 bites.  You can check this by right clicking on the picture when it is opened and clicking on the properties tab and checking it there.

3.  Once the file name is in the browse box than click on "submit reply" and give it some time to upload the file and it should post it on the board.

----------


## Mikef

I took this at the Franklin Park Zoo Sept. 20th!

I believe this is Little Joe.  The Gorrilla that got out and attacked a little girl!

----------


## Mikef

Hey I did it!  Thank you Cindy!  The biggest problem I had was getting my picture small enough to fit!

----------


## Mikef

This was out my kitchen window this past winter!

----------


## Jim Schafer

Now I am homesick; that winter wonderland shot looks like the wooded lots of homes back in Akron Ohio!
Jim

----------


## Mikef

Jim this is the front yard!

I'm 25 minutes from downtown Boston!

But it feel like I live in the woods!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *Mikef said:* 
> Hey I did it!  Thank you Cindy!  The biggest problem I had was getting my picture small enough to fit!


Glad I could help, Mikef!  Great pics by the way and I share your pain of resizing.  I got a photo editing program really cheap and it is easier now.

----------


## Mikef

One more Zoo Pic!

This was taken through glass!

About 20 Feet away!

----------


## hcjilson

See how easy it is? Maybe you should give up your day job and become a photographer! You have talent in that area as well!

hj

----------


## Joann Raytar

*Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! has become so popular that it began to take awhile for the thread to load.  We have decided to split the original thread into new threads for each season.

You can find all of the great OptiBoard member photographs at these links:Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Fall 2002) - the start of it allCalling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Summer 2003)Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Fall 2003)

You will only be able to post new pictures to the current thread; however, the others will all be available for viewing. This is the current thread and it will remain open for you to post your photographs under until December 2003.*

Great photos everyone!!! :D

----------


## Thomas

Shot was taken on the salt marsh behind the lighthouse in St. Marks. 
I really liked the warm tone of the late afternoon light with the contrast of the stained water in the background.

----------


## Joann Raytar

Thomas,

Wow! :)

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *Jo said:* 
> Thomas,
> 
> Wow! :)


Ditto, WOW!

----------


## Mikef

Mount Washington last friday

----------


## hcjilson

For those of you who haven't seen it, Mt Washington is the highest mountain this side of the continental divide north of the Mason Dixon line,at 6288 feet.(Mt Mitchell NC is higher by 300 ft or so. The first time I climbed it the temperature at the AMC base lodge was 87 degrees with 85% humidity. When we got to the weather station at the top, the temperature was 52 degrees. Up to a couple of years ago the weather station boasted recording the highest wind velocity ever recorded at 231 mph in the 1934. My recollection is that that record was broken during a tropical storm a couple of years ago.

We spent the night at the AMC hut at Lake of the Clouds where the temperature dropped to 33 degrees! (this was the last weekend in June and there was still enough snow to ski on in Tuckermans Ravine.The weather on top of this mountain is about the worst in the US. On a clear day you can see NY VT NH MA ME and some say CT.You rarely get a clear day. A most impressive place.

To learn a bit more go here.

http://www.mountwashington.com/weather/index.html

----------


## PAkev

Sorry,

After posting, I realized my picture is inappropriate.  Delete option indicates I do not have permission to delete post.  Steve or moderator, please delete.

Kevin

----------


## Mikef

10/13/03   8:00AM

Fall in New England!  You can't beat it!

----------


## Mikef

Morning Moon

Also today!

----------


## Laurie

that is absolutely gorgeous.

Even though I say that Florida has seasons (hot, not so hot...),

Your photography reminds me of New England at its best.

: )

Laurie

----------


## Mikef

I love the fall

I will try to take the same shots in a few days so you can see more  color.

One more

----------


## bandk

Our new puppy Goocher

----------


## Thomas

That is the cutest little dog. :D 

This is a seagull waiting for a
" free handout".
 :Cool:

----------


## Mikef

I got this out of my home town paper!  This is the small town in Vermont where i grew up!  What I found interesting is that in the top left of the picture is a family owned Hardware store and at the bottom of the street a family owned lumber yard!  You don't see that too much any more!!!

----------


## Thomas

I like taking these close-up shots.
Bumblebee doing his thing.

----------


## Joann Raytar

*Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! has become so popular that it began to take awhile for the thread to load.  We have decided to split the original thread into new threads for each season.

You can find all of the great OptiBoard member photographs at these links:Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Fall 2002) - the start of it allCalling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Summer 2003)Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Fall 2003)Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Winter 2003/2004)

You will only be able to post new pictures to the current thread; however, the others will all be available for viewing.*

----------

